# Easy access on Little Miami



## ShaunLB84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to fishing and would like to try out some river fishing. I am in blue ash area and was wondering if there was any good spots to go near newtown, loveland, milford, or anywhere near that region that has good parking spots with good access to the river because I will be sometimes taking my son with me.

Also for catfishing I will be using a slide sinker rig, what size sinker should I be using with the river current? 

Thanks!!


----------



## jchellenthal (Mar 8, 2012)

there is good parking and access at bass island in newtown. you pull into the parking lot across the bridge from 50 and have a short walk on the path to the river from there.


----------



## Chucknbob (Jan 14, 2012)

Under the bridge for 22/3 in Loveland there is a small park with easy access. Plenty of room for your son to stomp around if the fish don't bite fast enough. There are a couple easy to get to places in Milford as well, just drive on the road by the river, you'll see a couple parks. 

Also, pick up a little Miami bike trail map, tons of places to park and fish on the trail. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Stop in the trail center in downtown Loveland and get a river map. Theres at least a dozen easy access points within ten miles of you.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

try the ohio dnr and look for the Little Miami Scenic River Map. you can request a copy and they'll mail it to you within a couple of days of you can download it. Really nice, tells you every acess point on the river. I was trying to cut and paste the link but can't paste it here for some reason.


----------



## ShaunLB84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the help guys, I will definitely pick up one of those maps or try what you said longhaul.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

map of access points...

http://stevenoutside.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-little-miami-river-map.html


----------



## docrich52 (Feb 15, 2012)

there are really alot of places around where you are looking. I have a 7 year old son and all we do is fish. We fish alot at bass island. Thats a good place for kids, when they get bored they can skip rocks for days and they can swim or whatever. might also wanna try out avoca park or take a canoe trip at little miami canoe and take a pole with. thats always fun for the fam.


----------

